# Deadpool vs Pinkie Pie



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 19, 2011)

Deadpool vs Pinkie Pie is a comedy contest.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

the last part with the shoe, deadpool did that.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Dz7_2wyRSLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

Daisynb said:


> Deadpool vs Pinkie Pie is a comedy contest.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 22, 2011)

zer0light said:


> the last part with the shoe, deadpool did that.



I might be inclinded to believe you...but that looks an awfully a lot like Spider-Man instead of Deadpool.




NightmareCinema said:


> [YOUTUBE]Dz7_2wyRSLg[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]j9zexEs-HIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zer0light (Oct 22, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> I might be inclinded to believe you...but that looks an awfully a lot like Spider-Man instead of Deadpool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





couldn't find a bigger pic but in between here, deadpool removes a manhole cover and ladystiltman steps right into it.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm sorry but Pinkie Clearly takes this no contest


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Something named Pinkie Pie can never defeat deadpool in anything.


----------



## Light (Oct 22, 2011)

Only bronies find Pinkie Pie funny. Almost everyone finds DP funny


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't find Deadpool all that funny nowadays. He's suffering from overexposure. Hell his most famous moment involves him ripping something off from another company.


----------



## Mabel (Oct 22, 2011)

deadpool's got this.

pinkies cool tho.


----------



## Light (Oct 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I don't find Deadpool all that funny nowadays. He's suffering from overexposure. Hell his most famous moment involves him ripping something off from another company.



Yeah but he's still way more funny the Pinky Pie


----------



## zer0light (Oct 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 22, 2011)

In fact one of my favorite Deadpool moments doesn't even involve HIM, but Blind Al wondering if Silver Age Mary Jane is on crack, during a time travel story with characterizations to match.

Also, another involves him getting his ass clawed by something called... Squirrel Girl.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 22, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Only bronies find Pinkie Pie funny. Almost everyone finds DP funny


----------

